# DRI Offers to Sell Points for My Elderly Mom



## SeattleAl (Apr 19, 2014)

My 81+ year old mom went to LV for a weekend at the Polo Towers. 
They called her and offered to sell her points for her if she bought another 6000 points. She has 10000 points now that she doesn't know what to do with. At her age, it is tough to use her timeshare unless someone goes with her.

She had the sales person talk to me, but I could barely understand her over the cellphone connection, and English wasn't her first language.

My take is it would be dumb to buy another 6000 points at her age and increase her maintenance fees by more than half. Plus, this sounds a lot like one of those scams where you have to pay someone to sell your points for you. DRI said that some third party would handle the sale, not DRI themselves.

I told her to just will the points to me, and I can either decline them or add them to my points to get to the Gold Level.

Then when she checked out, they tried to get her to buy a $2500 sampler package. 

Timeshare companies must be getting desperate. They keep calling me after I repeatedly tell them I'm not buying any more points. Our vacations would be a lot more pleasant if the TS company didn't keep trying to make you buy something when you are there.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

Your take is correct. Mom should not be buying anything from DRI at her age- or frankly at ANY age. They are desperate predators who will say anything to make a sale. I'm glad she was able to resist and get away unscathed. Btw, one favorite scam in Nevada is to have in-house resales, foreclosures, abandonment, etc. In Nevada there is NO rescission allowed- or provided-for on resales. Buy it, you're stuck with it.

And correctly, if you are named in her will as recipient of these points, you are free to refuse them, though they will surely make it difficult.

I must say, I enjoy my ownerships in 'mature' TSs that are not in active developer sales. Stays there are a LOT more pleasant.

Best wishes to you and your mom. Many happy vacations!

Jim


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 19, 2014)

SeattleAl said:


> . . . .
> 
> *My take is it would be dumb to buy another 6000 points at her age and increase her maintenance fees by more than half.* Plus, this sounds a lot like one of those scams where you have to pay someone to sell your points for you. DRI said that some third party would handle the sale, not DRI themselves.
> 
> ...



Sounds like throwing good money after bad.

IMO, what the sales staff tried to do borders on elder abuse (I know that it technically is not).


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Sounds like throwing good money after bad.
> 
> IMO, what the sales staff tried to do borders on elder abuse (I know that it technically is not).



  You're close. More like elder fraud (which is a form of financial abuse) . Nevada's AG has come down hard on those who are caught. The website offers great advice on timeshares:

http://fightfraud.nv.gov/TimeshareScams.htm



=


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 20, 2014)

SeattleAl said:


> My 81+ year old mom went to LV for a weekend at the Polo Towers.
> They called her and offered to sell her points for her if she bought another 6000 points. She has 10000 points now that she doesn't know what to do with. At her age, it is tough to use her timeshare unless someone goes with her.
> 
> She had the sales person talk to me, but I could barely understand her over the cellphone connection, and English wasn't her first language.
> ...



I am sorry, but that does not sound like DRI. It does sound like some third party PC company.  Why would DRI need to use a third party to do the sale on their property.  Las Vegas has some shady characters there so I would just say beware of anyone.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 20, 2014)

That is so wrong trying to take advantage of a senior citizen.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 21, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> That is so wrong trying to take advantage of a senior citizen.



Pedro:

TS  sales weasels don't discriminate.  Just about  anyone of legal age  who is breathing regardless of age,  nationality, race,  creed, etc. is  fair game!


----------



## silentg (Jul 9, 2014)

My mother told a timeshare rep who called her while on vacation a few years ago, that she was in her late 80's and was not foolish enough to think she would be around forever and not to call her again! She is a feisty lady! I was proud of her!
TerryC


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 14, 2014)

I went to some sort of "Diamond Elite" event while at Polo Towers a couple of years ago and there were a couple of elderly ladies in the larger group we had dinner with and they seemed to be pushing her hard as well to buy more points.  She was probably in her late 70s.  What's lower than a TS salesman?  A DRI TS salesman.  I'll never do another update with DRI...


----------

